# camp at site vs driving in



## Arkansas Hillbilly (Nov 4, 2009)

This may sound like a dumb question...but here goes. when hunting white tail, is it better to camp at your hunting site, or drive in each morning that you are hunting?
The reason I ask is that I have a good buddy who insists that camping at site gives no real advantage. what say you all?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Arkansas Hillbilly said:


> This may sound like a dumb question...but here goes. when hunting white tail, is it better to camp at your hunting site, or drive in each morning that you are hunting?
> The reason I ask is that I have a good buddy who insists that camping at site gives no real advantage. what say you all?


If it's a long drive, you get to sleep in a little longer camping on site. I'd call that an advantage.


----------



## Arkansas Hillbilly (Nov 4, 2009)

Let me ask it another way. 
Is it better to camp 3-5 miles away, and drive in(keeping in mind that your hunting site is about a 500 yard radius of your parking spot), or camping at the site where you would park?
Which would cause less disturbance of the deer in the area?


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

depends on how much alcohol is consumed :beer: . we camp out, but its a few miles from the hunting spot. the deer wouldn't be anywhere near the site if they had to listen to us in the camper all night :withstupid: . I think it just all depends on how truely close to your spot/stand you would be camping. I guess I would camp a few miles away, personally, to keep the general area scent free, clean, and the least amount of disturbance as possible.


----------



## Arkie (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey hillbilly, Nice to see a fellow arkie in the bunch. 

I would have to agree with bigbrad123.

Being that close to your hunting site isnt the best idea. If you do, staying in a camper of cabin is better than staying in a tent. It depends a lot on what you would be doing out there, for example: cooking outdoors, using the woods for a bathroom, campfire, ect. its hard to say.

I myself, have seen deer in the morning after getting out of my tent, takin a leak, stoking the fire and cookin breakfast. Go figure.

Less disturbance is better IMO. Good luck


----------



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

I myself agree with brad :beer: i would camp *at least *a half mile away from the spot ill be huntin in, same with drivin. It all depends on how much huntin pressure there is in the area and if there are campgrounds nearby. if there are no campgrounds nearby, and say your hunting on private land, i would camp really far away or park about a half mile from your spot and walk the rest of the way. it also differs if your on farmland, deer there are usually used to hearing heavy machinery, combines, and tractors you might get by driving your 4 wheeler to the spot. but as far as trucks go i'd leave em by the house.


----------



## Arkansas Hillbilly (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the good advice/opinions! 
We are an older bunch, so the days of staying up late and drinking are over (for the most part). and As for me, if I were to camp at the hunting property I would run a cold camp. 
We do have an abandoned trailer(no carpet, tile, or other flooring)
with plywood floors, so it is just a place to get in out of rain/snow/wind. you could throw some eggshell pads down for sleeping.
I just thought it might be to much noise/comotion to drive up in our trucks the morning we want to hunt. I figured it might be better to wake up at the site, and have a quiet morning. The hunting property is 1 hour from were we live, but there is a place about 15-20 min from site, where we could stay. the problem is this....the only place to park is at the trailer, which is very close to where we hunt.
Thanks again
And hey Arkie: it's good to see a fellow Arkansan reply ya'll have a good one


----------

